# Vienna's new clip



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

She is such an elegant lady.....beautiful job! How very pretty.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful!! I love her big,fluffy tail.  I hear ya on the tk banding...all of my other dogs are hair rippers, and Trev HATES bands...I have to stay on him for hours until he gives up on rubbing them out.  Maybe later, when I'm ready to change his lifestyle a bit.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

She looks so good. She will be happy to be free of all that grooming. You did an awesome job!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She looks great!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

What a very pretty girl! She looks great!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow! Vienna is lovely!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Maddy always rips out Indy's tk elastics too, I finally had to go for a trimmed tk for Indy just because I felt sorry for her because of the ripping.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she looks so pretty in her new 'do!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome look for her!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks wonderful!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful girl Vienna is! Great job!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Vienna is such babe, and that 'do really does her justice! Purty girl!!:beauty:


----------



## warmheartedpups (Feb 27, 2012)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The new do looks lovely on her.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty girl!


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

She is so pretty! I especially like the picture with the cat.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She's a stunner and a head turner! Even the cat is jealous.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful, the clip suits her very well. I especially love your work on her ears and tail. Looks like your cat wants in on the fun


----------



## kevinsmom (Nov 28, 2010)

I love this cut. I saved the picture and I will show it to my groomer when Seurat is big enough for a cut. Well done.


----------

